# Upgrading sprinklers



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

I currently have 4 Rain Bird 32sa running 1gpm nozzles. The coverage is okay and it functions well enough but is really like to dial it in. It's a mostly, square front yard. Pressure is not an issue with 55psi at the source.

I feel like the 32sa rotors are a bit too restrictive. Looking to upgrade. Sticking with rain bird, I've looked into the 42sa, 5000 series, and the high-efficiency rotary. Any suggestions?

Also, as a bonus, would there be an eligible upgrade where I could just swap the cartridges without having to dig up the housing?


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

Also, I forgot to mention…

2 of my heads are at a sidewalk and then I have a 3ft wide strip of grass between the sidewalk and curb. If I can, I'd like those 2 rotors to rotate beyond 90° and cover that strip as well.


----------

